# Looking for a 1/2" shank 5mm spiral upcut bit?



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking for a 5mm 1/2" shank spiral upcut router bit for use in a router table.
Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks,
John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi John,

I would check on a UK/Europe site such as Wealden Tools.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy John,
It can be tough to find metric size cutters on a true 1//4" shank (you will have to use 1/4" to get 5mm O.D.). What I do is buy the closest bit I can find that is larger and have it sized to whatever I want. This may service not be available from your saw shop but if you look in your phone book under "Tool Grinding Industrial" you will find a list of metal working tool service companies. The metal industry is all about helix cutting tools so it's old hat for them to make the diameter whatever you want. 
-Eloy


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?
Buy Whiteside 3-Piece Undersized Plywood Dado Router Bit Set With 1 2 Shank at Woodcraft

I am holding it in my hand. I used the 1/4 inch bit (7/32) to cut grooves for 1/4 inch oak plywood during the construction of a podium. Worked just fine for me.
I measure the bit and it is 5mm.

OOPS! Guess I skimmed over the spiral upcut part of your question. Sorry.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

In USA, MLCS woodworking website Item 5150 $15.00 1/4" only


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> Buy Whiteside 3-Piece Undersized Plywood Dado Router Bit Set With 1 2 Shank at Woodcraft
> 
> I am holding it in my hand. I used the 1/4 inch bit (7/32) to cut grooves for 1/4 inch oak plywood during the construction of a podium. Worked just fine for me.
> ...


Thanks,
Can you give me the whiteside # on the package?
Is this in one of these plastic carriers?


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

what about looking for a 8 mm collet for your router ? Then I think it would be possible to find a 5 mm bit at least i UK or EU.
Just a thought.

Regards Leif


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@mahogany man - Part # 470.
three piece set - Comes in a plastic carrying case.


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

MT,
I picked up that Whiteside set and it was perfect.
Not an upcut but it worked.
Thanks for all the help everyone.
John


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mahogany Man said:


> MT,
> I picked up that Whiteside set and it was perfect.
> Not an upcut but it worked.
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> John


Glad I could help.
Mike


----------

